# Wrong Stop



## twogrumpy (Apr 23, 2007)

In this picture the telegraph has a "wrong stop" segment, anyone know the purpose this? http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=432818

2G


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

twogrumpy said:


> In this picture the telegraph has a "wrong stop" segment, anyone know the purpose this? http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=432818
> 
> Blue Funnel telegraph, to indicate incorrect engine movement.
> Experienced it once, piloting in Aden, when the engine movement went "Full Ahead" instead of "Full Astern"-could have been nasty!
> It was a mechanical fault.


----------



## Basil (Feb 4, 2006)

I wonder if it's for 'Wrong way' - 'Stop'.
We always had a 'Wrong Way' alarm fitted.

Ah, great minds - etc.


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

*To Hell and Back*



twogrumpy said:


> In this picture the telegraph has a "wrong stop" segment, anyone know the purpose this? http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=432818
> 
> 2G


I wonder having read posts 1 and 2. Obviously you Blue Flue Chaps knew the drill: However if my mem(K)ory serves me right if one did not respond in the ER to the Bridge position then the telegraph bells kept rining? No?
Well Then I wondered if the wrong stop was for a twin engined ship where the control stations were ajacent, and the wrong engine had been given the wrong instruction. Maybe I am too simple: However I have enjoyed the conundrum? Happy Telegraph reading. I wonder onto days vessels with a joy stick and bridge control, Who has the correct movement or the last word as one crashes into the pier or lock gates? Maybe a deck whaller would take up the challenge and dream of a missing pin in. or wrong computer connection within the engine room system? Oil and water can mix but with care?[=P]


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

It does mean wrong way and stop the engine as far as I am aware.


----------



## twogrumpy (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks folks, it was a new one on me, believe Blue Flue have it.(Applause)

As you say David could be some interesting er arguements with these newer systems. I recall wandering into the control room after being called for stand by, half asleep and eating a butty, telegraph on slow ahead, revs still at 75, ah!, little equalising valve under LP turbine could be tweaked to solve the problem, watchkeeper was most put out.

2G


----------



## berbex (Feb 17, 2013)

The subject of this thread has had me foxed. What is the reason behind the inclusion of such a segment in a telegraph. From what I could gather its uncommon. (A Chadburn type telegraph I learnt now from Wiki, maybe then chadburn can answer this. Please.)

Why was there a need for a designer to include something unorthodox in a telegraph? It appears unorthodox as far as I had time learn here. A 'need' points to a some anticipated shortcoming. Was it mechanical and related to the engine system, or was it human (crew) related?


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

Anything that "Wrong Stop" might have indicated and which was not in any event indicated simply by "Stop" (and much more readily and more rapidly) seems to be a mystery.

As McPhail might have put it, "She is stopped, Captain."

Para Handy - "Well, stop her some more!"


----------



## Jim S (Jan 21, 2006)

I read somewhere that the "Wrong Stop" came about to prevent instances where the engineer had put the engine(s) the wrong way. - The Bridge then making a double ring in an attempt to correct the wrong manoeuvre then compounded the error with an increase in revs going the wrong way.
Brocklebank and Fyffes ships that I sailed on had "Wrong Way" alarms.

I don't know how common the "Wrong Stop" was but the example in the photo seems to me an indication of the thinking that went into Blue Funnel designs


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Barrie Youde said:


> Anything that "Wrong Stop" might have indicated and which was not in any event indicated simply by "Stop" (and much more readily and more rapidly) seems to be a mystery.
> 
> As McPhail might have put it, "She is stopped, Captain."
> 
> Para Handy - "Well, stop her some more!"


No, No. It was (stressful) "Are you stopped down there?".

"Aye".

(More stressed) "Well, stop her some more!".

Or it was on the TV - one of the best exchanges ever. Will have to get round to the printed word one day - been on the shelf for years.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Sorry Berbex, as you see I have the name Chadburn, I did on purpose leave the 's' off as the Telegraphs are Chadburns and they have their own site to try and save confusion. It is an unusual segment I would agree and in my view can only be a throw back from VTE days. Possibly the vessel was or has been steam powered? Like other Engineers I would guess the ringing of the Chadburns to 'Finished with Engines' was the last 'request' from the Deck that most Engineers retired from the sea had ringing in their ears. I have.
The old wire and chain Telegraphs had to have an even throw from Stop to Full Ahead, Stop to Full Astern if I remember correctly. Setting them up was not a one man job. Jim S is right, the norm was the Bridge swinging on the telegraph to attract the attention of the Engineer that he had got it wrong.


----------



## Farmer John (Feb 22, 2012)

Did any Blue Flue boats have twin engines? I don't know, but in my vast experience of about 3 years, I never came across one. As you can imagine, as an 18 year old middy, my first thoughts on going any other boat was not, where is the half-deck, I wanted to get down the engine room and check out the gubbins down there. So I am not making a point, just asking a question.


----------



## Julian Calvin (Feb 2, 2011)

Loved the photograph.
Do you think they brushed their hair for every stand-by??

Farmer John; took a 1939 twin engine old Glen to Japan for scrapping in1970. She still did 18knts.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Farmer John said:


> Did any Blue Flue boats have twin engines? I don't know, but in my vast experience of about 3 years, I never came across one. As you can imagine, as an 18 year old middy, my first thoughts on going any other boat was not, where is the half-deck, I wanted to get down the engine room and check out the gubbins down there. So I am not making a point, just asking a question.


GUNUNG DJATI (ex.PRETORIA) and 1920's 'D' class Scrapped begin of the 50's(Thumb)


----------

